# Trapping, 22 cal during deer season



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

I got stopped today running my trapline by a deputy sheriff pulling out of a farm. He was going to write me a ticket for having a 22 with me. I showed him the rule showing a trapper can use a 22 for dispatch and he let me go.

He also told me after November 14 I can't have a 22 with me during deer season. The trapping rules on page 40 say nothing about deer season. Just a trapper can dispatch Coyote,Fox,Raccoon,bobcat and Badger with a 22 or smaller rimfire. My dog also runs the line with me and I know you can **** hunt with a 22 over dogs with a rimfire. This is in zone 3. Do I have anything to worry about? Most of my line is run before daylight.


Griffondog


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

You can carry a .22 caliber rimfire during the November firearm deer season in the rifle zone as long as you have a furbearer license and are hunting furbearer or running a trap line. In the Southern shotgun zone, no rifles, regardless of caliber are allowed from November 15th - 30th.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

You can carry a 22 during rifle season in Zone 2 if you have a small game license on you and are hunting squirrels or rabbits. Not sure about Zone 3, tho.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok on page 9 the rules for November 10 to 14 say a Fur harvester can carry a 22 while checking a trap line.

November 15 to the 30th in the shotgun zone a rimfire rifle may be used to kill raccoon with a dog between 7 pm and 6am. I have asked Co's if they would give me a ticket before and they said if I had a dog with me they would'nt. Am I trying to use a loophole that doesn't exist.

Griffondog


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

I checked with the dnr website and they said;
You can hunt with a .22 caliber firearm in Southern Michigan except from November 10 through November 30.
The penalty would be up to $500.00 and 90 days.

The nightime raccoon and predator hunting table under legal devices it says no rifles or handguns from November 15th - 30th in the shotgun zone. 
It also says all hunters using a .22 or smaller caliber rimfire to take a furbearing animal, day or night, from Nov. 10 - Nov. 14, must have a fur harvester license but doesn't specify what zones.

I would interpret this as November 10-14th - can't possess .22 unless it is a rimfire and you hold a valid fur harvester license and are hunting furbearers or running a trap line.
You cannot possess a rifle of any kind at anytime in the shotgun zone from November 15th - 30th.

I am hoping Boehr can shed some light on this since he would be the south zone expert.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Screwy bunch of rules here where even the best intentioned person could get a ticket. I like the twist about having a dog with you making you legal. Probably the best bet would be to get a CCW and carry a 22 pistol. That's what I plan on doing in the not to distant future.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Even with the CPL hunting rules apply once the gun is used for hunting purposes.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Still can't win :sad:

Though hunting and dispatching are two entirely different things, in my mind.


----------

